# Grape packs



## dburling (Sep 23, 2013)

I have seen many here post about buying grape packs to add to juice buckets and kits. I have searched online and cannot find a source. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Pumpkinman (Sep 23, 2013)

They carry them at M&M wine grape company. 
Go to Www.juicegrape.com and give them a call.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 23, 2013)

Tom, have you actually purchased any of these grape packs from M&M? I called to ask the size and the variety and the young lady I talked to said they were 5 pounds (about 2.25 Kg) and the variety was Merlot. Is this your experience? I did not feel a high level of confidence in her responses.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Sep 23, 2013)

Rocky I have bought them, they are the "all grape pack" they weigh 4 kg, 8.8 lbs.
Call and ask to talk to James, he is the most knowledgeable there in my opinion.


----------



## geek (Sep 23, 2013)

Rocky,

like Tom mentioned, that is the actual weight. I purchased one 2 weeks ago from them at $20, just a bit price though.

I made a mistake and did not poured them in the strainer bag but rather directly into the wine fermenting...MISTAKE..!!
Lesson learned, always put them in a strainer bag to keep all the mushy stuff contained.

..


----------



## Rocky (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks, Tom and Varis, That puts my mind at ease. I just did not think the young lady sounded very confident. Are they Merlot grapes? That would be a good choice if they have only one variety.


----------



## geek (Sep 23, 2013)

I think they are Merlot if I remember, when you called you probably spoke to Kim, ask for James or Frank; they should be able to tell which varietal it is.


----------



## bkisel (Sep 23, 2013)

$20.00. Now that makes me feel better about the $125.00 I pay for RJS Winery Series kits with grape "skin" packs. I'm assuming that whether we say grape pack or grape "skin" pack we're talking about the same thing, is that correct?


----------



## Pumpkinman (Sep 23, 2013)

The grape skin packs that I've gotten in wine kits were almost like a very thick jam/paste, these are whole grapes and skins with the actually juice from the grapes, I've even had to remove a stem, that made me feel confident that it was actual grapes like we've been talking about making from fresh grapes.


----------



## dburling (Sep 23, 2013)

Wow! Thanks for all of the great info! I will call them tomorrow. I had searched their site but couldn't find grape packs. Thanks again for the wealth of knowledge you guys provide!


----------



## tonyt (Sep 23, 2013)

Please report back your findings.


----------



## dburling (Sep 25, 2013)

I spoke with M&M today about their grape packs. They only have a merlot pack in stock. They are 5 lbs each and cost is $19.99. 

On another note, I have noticed that many of their items are out of stock. I was told it was basically better to call because the website isn't current.


----------



## Gwand (Sep 25, 2013)

Can these grape pacs be stored at room temp like kits? Thanks


----------



## shoebiedoo (Sep 26, 2013)

I bought a bunch of these and felt they had more juice than grape skins. But I haven't actually used them yet so we'll see.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Sep 26, 2013)

I bought a bunch of these and felt they had more juice than grape skins. But I haven't actually used them yet so we'll see. Hopefully, there's more skins then it looks like


----------



## Elmer (Sep 26, 2013)

Ok, complete Noob question about Grape packs.
However I am coming to the understanding that you can use them in Juice buckets and lower end kits (or any kit) to bring up the flavor.

you use about 5lbs, crush freeze and or use, correct?

Do they have to be the same type of grapes as the wine you are making?
Locally we have a ton of white grapes or red, but nothing fancy, like M&M sells!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Sep 26, 2013)

I feel that (and this is just my opinion) that the grape skin packs in the wine kits are dual purpose:
They give the benefits of fermenting on skins for added mouth feel body and color, and tannin from the seeds, but if you've ever taken a SG before you've added the grape skin packs provided in kits, you would have gotten a lower SG than you would after you add the grape skin packs and stir them in real well, they contain a thick syrup that raises the Gravity level. 
The Grape skin packs that I bought from M&M, the all grape packs, do contain crushed grapes, juice, and an occasional stem or two, the same product that you would get from crushing and destemming grapes yourself.
I'm not saying that one is better than the other, they each serve their purpose. I plan on making my own, as soon as my grape order comes in.

Elmer, the grapes do not have to be the same kind that you are making, a safe bet would be to use Merlot grapes, you can use them on any kit and juice bucket, with the exception of white, I've only recently tasted a Chardonnay fermented on its skins, it was interesting.
If you have a ton of grapes, find one that is mild, and use it!

Gwand - the "allgrape" grape skin packs appeared that they were stored at room temp, the first grape skin packs that I found in CT had to be refrigerated. I'd ask the seller.


----------



## Elmer (Sep 26, 2013)

I just called and spoke to the sales man at M&M.
He was really helpfull and informative.
He actually talked me into getting a Mosti Mondale Juice bucket from my LHBS. 

20 minutes on the phone and I forgot to ask about grape packs.
I might just go with a juice bucket and make my own!


----------



## ou8amaus (Sep 26, 2013)

I just bought a lug of Merlot and had it crushed and destemmed on site. At home I split the 36lbs into 6 bags and froze them to use with kits that do not already contain grape packs... So I plan on thawing a bag in the fridge, putting it into a strainer bag (thanks Geek), then stirring in the bag (and accumulated juice) right before pitching the yeast...? Sounds simple, but is there anything else I should keep in mind?


----------



## geek (Sep 26, 2013)

Micky, let me know how that works out....how much did they charge you to crush?


----------



## ou8amaus (Sep 26, 2013)

geek said:


> Micky, let me know how that works out....how much did they charge you to crush?



Will do! They charged $1.50 to crush and de-stem 1 lug. Along with $31.50 for the lug, divided by 6 bags, makes these grape packs $5.50 each. Bargain in my books...


----------



## geek (Sep 26, 2013)

very cheap price...


----------

